# Brauche ein neues Gaming Headset



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,

 

ich hatte seit 2011 das SteelSeries Siberia V2. Nun ist es nach einem Jahr bereits kaputt gegangen und das Austauschgerät hat heute den Geist aufgegeben. Da auch alle meine anderen SteelSeries Produkte mehrfach kaputt gegangen sind, will ich von der Marke erstmal nichts mehr wissen.

 

Was es haben sollte:

 


Overear, da ich bisschen komische Ohren habe und schnell Schmerzen bekomme mit onear Headsets.
Soundkarte wäre schön, ist aber kein muss
Unter 100&#8364;
 

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2014)

_Ein "Gaming-Headset" ist so mit das schlechteste was man sich anschaffen kann._

 

_Bei dem Buget könntest du eine Kopfhörer+Mikro-Kombi kaufen._

 

_Das könnte dann so aussehen : Superlux HD-681 Evo + ASUS Xonar DGX + Zalman ZM-MIC1._

 

_Alternative(r) Kopfhörer : Creative Aurvana Live! / Audio-Technica ATH-M30X_

 

_Damit hast du aufjeden Fall besseren Klang als mit irgendwelchen 5.1/7.1-Gaming-Headsets._


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2014)

Ist eine Soundkarte notwendig, oder reicht die boardeigene?


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2014)

_Kommt auf dein Mainboard an - beim ALC1150 Chipsatz brauchst du nicht unbedingt ne Soundkarte._

 

_Aber wegen dem Mikro würde sich das schon lohnen - ohne hast du dann doch ein gewisses Grundrauschen._

 

_Ist natürlich Meckern auf hohem Niveau. (:_


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab ein Asus P8Z68-V. Unter sound steht folgendes:

 

Realtek® ALC 892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
*Audio Feature :*
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection 
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

 

Der Sound muss nicht perfekt sein, aber rauschen sollte es nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2014)

Ok, habe mir das Mikrofon bestellt und dazu die Superlux 681 Evo und zum Vergleich beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro. Von beiden Kopfhörern bin ich sehr enttäuscht. Die Superlux sind im Vergleich zum Siberia sehr unangenehm zu tragen. Die Ohrmuscheln haben kaum Neigung und sitzen somit nicht gut auf den Ohren. Der Klang ist metallisch und auch nicht besonders gut. Nur der Bass war besser als bei den Siberia.

 

Die beyerdynamic haben einen tollen Sound, sind ja auch recht teuer, aber sie sind viel zu klein. Sie können noch nichtmal meine Ohren Umschliessen, da der Bügel einfach zu kurz ist und sie so unten an den Ohren jeweils aufliegen.

 

Jetzt warte ich nochmal auf das Mikrofon. Wenn das auch Mist ist, werde ich mir wieder ein gaming headset kaufen. Andere Mikrofone habe ich nämlich garnicht gesehen und das hat ja auch eher durchwachsene bewertungen.


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2014)

_Du musst komische Ohren haben - ich sitz hier mit den DT990 auf dem Kopf und meine Ohren verschwinden da drin._

 

_Ansonsten - die Evo richtig eingestellt und vor allem die Velourpolster aufgezogen? Alle Leute die ich so kenne und die Superlux HD681 oder 681 Evo haben, sind zufrieden - aber naja..bringt ja nichts, wenn du unzufrieden bist._

 

_Das Mikro ist TipTop für 7&#8364; - ich rede grad selbst damit im TS..absolut kein rauschen in Verbindungt mit der DGX und jeder versteht mich klar & deutlich._


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja meine Ohren sind ein kleines Problem, das hab ich im Eingangspost ja bereits angemerkt . Aber ich denke ich werde mich dran gewöhnen. Muss nur immer beim Aufsetzen das ganze etwas zurechtrücken. Es würde perfekt passen, wenn der Bügel nur etwas länger war. Mit dem Siberia hatte ich eben keine Probleme.

 

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Ich werde das beyerdynamic behalten und habe mir jetzt die von dir gelinkte Soundkarte bestellt.

 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## painschkes (21. Oktober 2014)

_Immer wieder gern - gute Wahl mit den beyerdynamic - hätte ich auch empfohlen..aber..die waren über'm Budget. (:_


----------



## Felix^^ (21. Oktober 2014)

Qpad QH-90 bestes für ca 100&#8364; http://www.amazon.de/Qpad-Gaming-Headset-Klinkenstecker-schwarz/dp/B00BAFORW6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1413914607&sr=8-1&keywords=qpad+qh-90


----------



## Maltesa (21. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell würde ich das HyperX Cloud empfehlen. Es ist baugleich mit dem Qpad QH90, nur etwas besser in der Verarbeitung (alle Kabel sind extra ummantelt) und es ist etwas günstiger!

Im Qpad und im HyperX sind 2  53mm Beyerdynamic Treiber verarbeitet!

 

http://www.amazon.de/HyperX-Cloud-Gaming-Kopfh%C3%B6rer-f%C3%BCr/dp/B00JJNQG98/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1413911659&sr=8-7&keywords=kingston+hyper+x

 

Ein kleiner Test dazu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6jqgWicUkY&list=UU9Eb9Gq6KFmTBQ10k3lF0fA


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Oktober 2014)

Ok also ich habe heute das Qpad QH 90 und das Cloud Hyperx bekommen und teste gerade das Hyperx. Was mir sehr gefällt ist der verstellbare Bügel. Das Beyerdynamic ist extrem klein und da es nicht verstellbar ist ein bisschen unbequem. Allerdings ist der Sound vom Hyperx richtiger Mist. Total blechern und zu viele Höhen. Selbst der Equalizer der Soundkarte kann da nichts besser machen. Das Mikrofon ist zwar gut aber viel zu empfindlich, man hört jeden Mausklick und Hintergrundgeräusche. Ich habe also zwei Kopfhörer für 95-140&#8364; und beide sind unbefriedigend. Wie kann sowas sein bei dem Preis? Am liebsten hätte ich wieder ein Siberia, das war viel besser. Leider aber schlechte Haltbarkeit...


----------



## Kemsyth (24. Oktober 2014)

Das Siberia ist halt einfach das beste in der Preisklasse, klar vermisst man das wenn mans ned mehr hat.....


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2014)

Sooo, ich bin jetzt etwas weiter gekommen. Das Cloud hat mich vom Sound her nicht überzeugt. Auch mit Eq Einstellungen war mir der Sound nicht gut genug. Das einzige Problem, das ich mit dem DT 770 hatte war ja der Komfort. Ich bin dann darauf hingewiesen worden, dass man den Kopfhörer verstellen kann. Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich bin da einfach nicht von alleine drauf gekommen. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht verstellbar sei. Naja, jetzt passt es auf jeden Fall zu 100%. Es hat einen unglaublich guten Sound, gerade in Verbindung mit der Xonar.

Das einzige Problem ist jetzt noch das Mikro. Ich habe heute das Zalman bekommen und meine Gesprächspartner in Skype sagen, dass ich dumpf klinge. Wesentlich schlechter als mit dem Hyperx und auch schlechter als mit dem Siberia. Da muss also eine neue Lösung her. Entweder ein anderes Clip Mikro oder ein Tischmikrofon. Ich würde bis 40&#8364; ca. dafür ausgeben aber kann selbst kein gutes finden. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2014)

_40&#8364; sind dafür Mau - also zumindest wenn wir von einem Tisch-Mikro reden._

 

_Ich würde mindestens das Blue Snowball nehmen._


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2014)

Das kostet ja so viel wie das Siberia. Ich dachte gaming headsets sind schlecht und überteuert, dann kann es doch nicht sein, dass es für unter 60&#8364; kein vergleichbares (nur) Mikrofon gibt oder?


----------



## painschkes (25. Oktober 2014)

_Keine Ahnung wie du dein Zalman-Mikro benutzt..ich hab wie gesagt keinerlei Probleme und alle verstehen mich klar und deutlich._

 

_Das einzige "Nur-Mikro" was ich noch im Kopf habe : Samson Go Mic,_


----------



## Tikume (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe ein Samson Meteor mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## painschkes (26. Oktober 2014)

_Hätte ich auch noch genannt - kostet aber soviel wie das Snowball und das ist ihm (so wie es aussieht) zuviel._


----------

